# sneak peak of my 62's guts



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ive been stitching away...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks good so far. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 17 2009, 05:57 PM~13032146
> *Looks good so far.  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks fellas


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

What color paint are you going with? :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 18 2009, 06:20 PM~13043505
> *What color paint are you going with? :biggrin:
> *


white with crushed glass with blue with crushed glass top


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice job Bret :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Seamstress_Rider :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Mar 7 2009, 01:33 PM~13210390
> *Seamstress_Rider  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 REAL MEN SEW :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 22 2009, 12:28 PM~13970933
> *REAL MEN SEW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14006118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

so far so great!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 28 2009, 01:48 PM~14028215
> *so far so great!
> *



ill post up my rear door panels next week they turned out NICE... and im almost finished with my back seat too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 29 2009, 06:31 PM~14041303
> *ill post up my rear door panels next week they turned out NICE... and im almost finished with my back seat too  :biggrin:
> *


FOUR DOOR??? or rear side panel??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 29 2009, 06:35 PM~14041338
> *FOUR DOOR??? or rear side panel??
> *


yeah rear side panels for my TWO door I dont know why I call them door panels, they aren't doors? lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 29 2009, 06:54 PM~14041543
> *yeah rear side panels for my TWO door I dont know why I call them door panels, they aren't doors? lol
> *


I got a sawzall and a torch we can make them doors LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 29 2009, 07:01 PM~14041616
> *I got a sawzall and a torch we can make them doors LOL
> *



yeah lets do it I never seen a 4 door impala before! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 17 2009, 01:04 AM~13026210
> *ive been stitching away...
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMEBOY VISORS ALSO.....REAL MEN SEW 2x's me too :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

I NEED A SEWING MACHINE!!


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

its a fucking shame a good sewing machine costs as much as a good welder :banghead: and I need both right now.....


----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 17 2009, 02:04 AM~13026210
> *ive been stitching away...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE COLOR HOLMES


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jun 13 2009, 12:59 PM~14180605
> *its a fucking shame a good sewing machine costs as much as a good welder  :banghead:  and I need both right now.....
> *


I just got a real good deal on a pfaff, as you guys know they are around $3,100 new and $2,100 re-furbished but the economy is on our side right now, I talked them down to $1,700... deals are out there you just got to be able to walk away and let them sweat on the money they could have just made


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.serio_@Jun 15 2009, 12:35 PM~14196602
> *NICE COLOR HOLMES
> *


thanks homie


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dbone818_@Jun 11 2009, 11:50 AM~14161820
> *SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMEBOY VISORS ALSO.....REAL MEN SEW 2x's me too  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

im trying to keep it as og looking as possible with a color never offered, check my top stitches...


----------



## waters64 (May 26, 2009)

It looks real clean so far.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 15 2009, 11:37 PM~14202271
> *im trying to keep it as og looking as possible with a color never offered, check my top stitches...
> 
> 
> ...


when do i dropp off my interior to you..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Jun 16 2009, 04:24 PM~14210068
> *when do i dropp off my interior to you..
> *


as soon as I drop off my car to get candy'd with you brotha!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 16 2009, 07:40 PM~14210194
> *as soon as I drop off my car to get candy'd with you brotha!
> *


 :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

that interior is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

any up dates? looks good!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting+Jun 16 2009, 08:24 PM~14210068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like a deal and a half :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jul 24 2009, 08:02 AM~14569288
> *any up dates? looks good!!
> *


ive been slamned with customers stuff hopefully get back to doing some of my stuff this month


----------

